#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Level 1,2,3,4&5 in project planning

## cytech

Hi, All



Kindly please advise the detials in project planning for the category of the level 1,2,3,4
&5.

Regard's
cySee More: Level 1,2,3,4&5 in project planning

----------


## gunnarhole

The following is from a note to myself that I put together years ago. Please note that I am not a "planner/scheduler" so my definitions may not match those of specialists.

Level 1 - Planning without resources / Project Management & Strategy (Major Milestones)
Level 2 - Monitoring progress without resources / Project Control Level
Level 3 - Scheduling with resources / Cost Account & Work packages
Level 4 - Monitoring progress of a resourced schedule / Measurable Items
Level 5 - Work Steps

On very large scale projects the smallest defined element of work will be depicted by the package of documents the workers get in their hands. By labor these will average ~ 125 hours (i.e. one piece of pipe to be installed), in the engineering office it is normally the manufacture of a document/drawing (average size of jobs vary with implementation of CAD). 
This level is then referred to as Level 5.

A natural group of these jobs form an activity. The grouping may be so that there are several trades, but only one discipline. That is there may be both a pipefitter and a welder on the job, but it will be a piping activity. There may be both instrument technician and electrician, but it will be (maybe) a F&G activity, etc. This activity shall have no planned interrupts/breaks. 

For example, the installation of a pump, starts as  a structural outfitting activity which caters for the support/skid, which is followed by a mechanical activity to put the pump into place and do a temporary alignment, then a piping activity to install piping and hook up to nozzles, then a mechanical again to do the final alignment. MC and Commissioning may have a separate structure. 
This is the Level 4. This is also always the level which is used for networking.

A grouping of these activities into disciplines and major physical items or contracts are then referred to as Level 3.  

Level 3, often referred to as a Contract Schedule,  may be summarized across several contracts to a Level 2 schedule, sometimes called a facilities schedule.

A Level 1 schedule is a highlight of major milestones and facilities, and seldom more than one presentation slide for financers and authorities.

----------

